# Curling shingles on 4 year old roof



## Curling8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi-

We have long horizontal runs of cupping- curling shingles... mostly on front of the house.


Install included OSB sheathing and ELK Reflective Cool Colors comp tiles.  It was a full replacement for a failing wood shingle roof. We tried to be Green.

The roofing company, which is reputable and long standing in our town, says it's just a cosmetic problem but reading on the net leads me to believe otherwise....   cupping leads to early shingle failure etc.

I've been to the attic recently to run some TV cable.  I inspected the OSB.  No water spots, no sponging.  The only thing is that the boards seem hard butted together in all directions with absolutely no gaps whatsoever.  

There is no leakage involved, the roof is watertight.  The roof is under warranty, even labor.

Any suggestions?


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 9, 2011)

I would make them redo it, there is no reason that the co. can't make them to not curl up. This happened to me years ago on a 24x92 building. They would replace the shingles, but not the labor. Well i got lucky and the roof has lasted 20 yr. so far, but its still is not right that they get away with that.  Paul

PS when i put all new osb board on 20 yr. ago they the co. that made the osb told me to use the spacer clips for expansion reason.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 9, 2011)

If I had to bet that's nothing to do with the shingles it's the sheathing under it that's bucking.
There was suppost to be H clips installed to set the spacing in that direction and also to stop the OSB from sagging between the rafters or trusses.
TECO - TECHTips

I'd bet that if someone went up there and removed the shingles over one of those humps you would find the sheathing humped up under them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2011)

As Joe has stated, this is a problem with the install of the OSB. Hire an engineer and have him write an inspection report, give them one more chance to resolve this issue then if need be, go seek legal counsel. This will at some point be more than a cosmetic problem.


----------



## Curling8 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for the replies...

Oldog/Newtrick:


They had mentioned maybe making cuts/slits in the OSB sheathing - should we be looking for totally new OSB  sheathing?  Installed with clips?

I am a bit confused, because as I said the OSB decking looks perfectly smooth from the attic side. But so tight, I couldn't even slide  my fingernail between the boards.   Are you saying it's blistered topside?

They also told me that at this point the comp glue strips are tight and can't be peeled back without damage.... so we would need replacement shingles.

It would help to know what exactly needs to be done here, is it repairable or do they have to basically do a new roof?.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2011)

How old is the roof? And I really think your best bet is to hire a structural engineer. It shouldn't cost that much to get his opinion, he will have a lot of initials behind his name and trumps any advise you get on the internet.


----------



## Curling8 (Mar 9, 2011)

installed November, 2006.....

7 months to go on Labor

We have had contact, but it's like pulling teeth -


----------



## joecaption (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I guess if they do not even show up to even try and use a flat bar to see if they will come off to check it no one will ever know will they. 
Pictures and copys of certified letters to the people that installed, and a copy of there so called warrenty will help out when you go to court.
A call to the manufacture to ask for a factory rep of the shingles  to come on sight and do a report is a free way to get an experts opion (get it in writing and get a JP's stamp on it)
They also like to see when someone installing there product wrong and giving them a bad name so there can try and make sure it does not happen again with that same person.


----------



## CharlieO (Mar 10, 2011)

With a 5 year labor warranty, it sounds like they are a reputable co. but if they don't respond to you favorably, get a hold of the manufacture, the building dept, and a lawyer if you know one. 
All sheathing needs to be spaced, whether with clips or not, so it can expand without buckling, which is what it looks like is happening.


----------

